

Watch Your Freedom (Because Apple's Not) - cinnamona
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/watch-your-freedom-because-apples-not

======
cinnamona
"Apple's failure to release the source code for these products and software
violates users' freedoms to study, modify, and distribute software"

and more in the campaign to boycott Apples use of DRM and to promote free
software

